# Recent Labs & Ranges. Help?



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

T3, Total: 1.7 (Range: 0.9-1.8)
Free T4: 0.95 (Range: 0.54-1.30)
TSH: 4.32 (Range: 0.32-4.00)

My TSH prior to this was 5.07

I was diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism, and put on 200mcg levothyroxine. Yesterday, I was told that I was overmedicated and to stop taking it until my next appt (Tues).

Can anyone shed a little more light on these lab results?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> T3, Total: 1.7 (Range: 0.9-1.8)
> Free T4: 0.95 (Range: 0.54-1.30)
> TSH: 4.32 (Range: 0.32-4.00)
> 
> ...


The low FT4 and the high TSH does in fact a need for thyroxine replacement but not necessarily 200 mcgs.. I am so glad you are discontinuing until you see the doctor.

Thank goodness!


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rachieee said:


> T3, Total: 1.7 (Range: 0.9-1.8)
> Free T4: 0.95 (Range: 0.54-1.30)
> TSH: 4.32 (Range: 0.32-4.00)
> 
> ...


You're still slightly hypothyroid -- are you seeing your PCP for this? You might ask for a referral to an endocrinologist if they are putting you on 200 mcg of levothyroxine for a TSH of 5.07.


----------

